# Posting on left diagonal



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have trouble posting in the left diagonal (when my horse is going to the right.) I always pick up the right diagonal no matter which way I'm trotting, so I always have to switch when going to the right. It just doesn't feel right. I've watched videos of me riding and when I trot to the right I lean towards the right. I caught myself doing it yesterday and I tried to post straigt but it's hard. I try to trot equally both ways but I just hate going to the right! I can't find a good rhythm or my balance. Are there any exercises I can do to make it easy to post on both diagonals?


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Besides the leaning, I don't look any different in the videos posting either way, but I can feel it.


----------



## emeraldstar642 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ride with no stirrups. Doing so is very hard to do if you're not balanced correctly in the saddle. Once you get the hang of it your center of balance will majorly improve and posting on the left diagonal will come naturally.


----------



## horseOlantern (Sep 1, 2012)

I agree that riding without stirrups is a great exercise to help improve your balance. It will definitely help you stop leaning! Another helpful thing to do is spend a little extra time riding to the right. You of course still want to work to the left, but splitting your time so that you go 60% to the right and only 40% to the left might help. 

Also, do you have a friend or trainer who can help you do work while your horse is on the longe? There are some great exercises you can do to work on your position on the trot if you don't have to worry about steering. Some of my favorites are arms out to the sides, arms out in front ("superman"), and "windmills" where you rotate your arms like a windmilll.

Having recognized this challenge is a great first step - so many people are off balance or tend to lean when riding and don't even realize it. Kudos to you and good luck working to correct it!


----------



## justashowmom (Aug 14, 2011)

I have the same issue and because I am aware of it, I work harder to the right, which does not help. One of things I do is switch diagonals every so many strides working a straight line or soft curve. Because I get so busy counting my strides, I forget how "off" I feel to the right and it gets better.

And, I just recently realized that no matter which way I go, I have more weight in my left hip and then wonder why my horse bulges left when going right. Duh.... So, I am also working on that.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I have the same problem. It doesnt matter what I seem to do, how many lessons I've taken over the years, or how many countless hours of no stirrup work I've done, I still pick up the right diagonal ALMOST every time. I know it's a problem of mine and I try to focus on it every time I ride; it's a terrible habit that I can't seem to get rid of :?


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't feel this way in a western saddle.


----------



## emeraldstar642 (Jul 16, 2011)

howrsegirl123 said:


> I don't feel this way in a western saddle.


That's because an english saddle has closer contact. Western saddles are made more for comfort and stability, so if your center of balance is slightly off it's harder to feel it. In an english saddle, however, you can feel the horse a lot more and having a not-so-centered center of balance can seem like a glaring problem.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, that makes sense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I say ride the harder direction more. Also try bareback more, focus on staying centered with shoulders even. When it gets hard go the other direction for a little while, then reverse again. 

Your right side is probably your stronger side, making it difficult to track right. Centrifical (sp?) Force is pulling you left and left side can't hold up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

